# Few Lil Scores



## kennyv (Jul 26, 2015)

Little score went shopping a few weeks back to pick up some wheels to fix brand new used band saw. Stoped at 2 stores to start building assortment of hardware , spent some good money at each hardware buying sizes of button head and socket Head cap screws. As he was writing up ticket took look in bargain box found some woodriff keys , e- clips hair pin studs , pins and various other stuff The guy wouldn’t budge and throw a few 50 cent items for free He seemed annoyed that I was asking for price an availability for items (grumpy ole man) Than asked for something else he went ballsitic asking for tax id.. . Btw I didnt ask him NOT to charge tax was juts asking for 6-8 .50 cent items ..lol end of story he ended up giving me entire box for free.


The other store I went to was a different story Purchased 5 -6 items ( lots of hundred ) every box he had that was not full box he threw in for free else at a great price . He too had a bargain bin at counter I was askin him prices he juts kept saying put out what ya wasnt. So put out 5-6 items and he didnt say a word just threw them in the box and didnt charge me a dime when I went to pay .. No brainier who im going back to again . He is a piazano , his prices are cheaper and he dont get mad when ya ask for a price and availability.


Ok next in line is a Greenfield 20+pc tap and die set .. vintage too . By the looks of it was not used once .still had the oil on it . Ready for this FREE . Yup one of my buds helped cleaned house on his mother in laws husband that passed away . He was a craftsman had allot of ole tools mostly all wood and hand tools but he gave me this set from his good will find. Said he filled his car 3 times with stuff .I thought about e baying it but said no way cant replace these for double what id get for it .So for now those are keeps . Btw I gave him about 20 handcrafted fishing jigs worth over $100 as a token of appreciation. And lastly finially found an e bay deal that I did not have to bid. 2 lots of Greenfield dies (1-1/2 and 2-1/2) a pr of tap handles one Butter field and some free taps . I wrote to seller gave my offer he accepted right away. Looked around found the other set wrote again asked to combine shipping and that was that. Done deal no bidding , complete set .. $10 shipping arrived at my doorstep this am . These dies are in GREAT shape . Lets just say great deal does it matter what I paid ? E bay has been hit and miss but if your patient and shop around you do find some sweet deals mostly with folks that are selling estate items .


----------



## hman (Jul 26, 2015)

Wowsers!  Ya done great.  

I've been looking for a good die set, but everything I find on Craigs sounds suspiciously like it's either Chinese cheese-grade steel, or else old and all worn out.  I'm definitely envious of your success.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 26, 2015)

Good score! There are a bunch of places that give me the little things like one or two o-rings, or a few bolts. It definantly lets me know who I will go to when its time for the big ticket items.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 26, 2015)

Nice score. And


----------



## kennyv (Jul 27, 2015)

hman said:


> Wowsers!  Ya done great.
> 
> I've been looking for a good die set, but everything I find on Craigs sounds suspiciously like it's either Chinese cheese-grade steel, or else old and all worn out.  I'm definitely envious of your success.



Took me a while  to wait for that one I guess after getting sniped , and mislead it owned me one  I fig if the guy had on item was good mine as well take all 3 ...... Thanks


..ohh I have a real funny story on the Chinese junk . I didn't know it was china crapola  but suspected   with its price  and was willing to pay the shipping
So I purchased   the item than   had an exchange with a seller 3-5 times  Funny thing was in the box it had a card  that  asked for a good reviews  a boasted a great name for pawn shop  . so  I took pics  of that  card allong  with theb broken items   sent  them  . He he honored request  to refund me  .  Sad  tho  they even tried to sell it E bay. After receiving I wrote em he said he would  issue a refund return it. But never did I had to chase him down......  Than I had to request and investigation   Yup ..  got my money back 15 bucks plus ship but it was principle . Some real winners out there I threw the thing in garbage than he has the nuts to ask for it back...lol.....  I wont say where he was from cuz I don't want to insult anyone from that region of the country .. but I will say  what an Idiot  and who does he think other people are .. what nuts to try to get over  selling a  $10-15 item that is broke  than ask for it back to try to sell it again


----------



## kennyv (Jul 27, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> Nice score. And


thank u  thank you very much


----------



## kennyv (Aug 5, 2015)

hopefully last of tooling .. Yea right!!!! one  package  still on the way .  Including a replacement drill  chuck knurling tools an extra knurls.....  .. bought some brand new used stuff  including   (two)  1/2 Jacobs ball Bering chucks (one not shown)  . Spent 1 hour cleaning / fixing up all tolling.  Combo Knurling tools( not shown)  drill chucks .. Found one Drill chuck to be  not operation like it supposed to. Cleaned up even  soaked over night  in Kroil . Still  don't feel Right  .Machine tool guy said   disagrees told me send it back ..I told him ist not a good functioning ball Bering chuck ..id maybe use on drill press but that's about it. JMHO it saw its dayz either overheated or submerged in coolant  way too long.  afre my inpecable clean up job he may fool someone  but that wont change how it works tho...  Anyways have one more box of goodies onda way  than im done till I need something else make some moneys


----------



## kennyv (Aug 6, 2015)

alright just  received my return /exchange on the one beat Jacobs ball bearing drill chuck . he gave me a newish 1/8-5/8 Cushman . Said it was USA but its not. Upon some research found out that they used to be  than got bought out .. all in all don't look that bad .. gots a few Armstrong knurling tools  with a bunch of xtra free knurls . However  3 sets wont fit bc of wrong diam ..maybe ill put some spacer  when actually need em  and grind the one oversize set down to .312  Another mistake was the Greenfielld die holder with 1/4 pipe die  gotem down to  10 bucks . he was supposed to find me 1/2" 1/8 NPT  but guess he didn't want to dig ..  However it was supposed to be 1.5 and its 1.750 . another tool to flip or modiphy ...what ya expect?  I didn't get charged  for anything yet  ..well I got a nice lathe out of the deal tho ... gota love these ole timers


----------



## Bamban (Aug 7, 2015)

Is this a good buy? Picked up the set for $75, an older set, but in excellent condition.


----------



## kennyv (Aug 7, 2015)

Hell yea that's a rockin deal u have yureself a set of  Mitutoyo 1" to 6" .0001 graduated ..   STANDARDS BOX AN ALL .
OPPS CAPS  GREAT DEAL!!!  u can double or triple  your money on that deal  .   You wont get a Usuck from me but an ataboy great find. Can I ask where did you find them at that price ?


----------



## hman (Aug 7, 2015)

Bamban said:


> Is this a good buy?



No.  It's outright theft ;~)


----------



## Round in circles (Aug 7, 2015)

It's good to see that some folk are able to buy decent second hand stuff without getting ripped off .  That is a fantastic haul , well done  .


----------



## Bamban (Aug 7, 2015)

kennyv said:


> Hell yea that's a rockin deal u have yureself a set of  Mitutoyo 1" to 6" .0001 graduated ..   STANDARDS BOX AN ALL .
> OPPS CAPS  GREAT DEAL!!!  u can double or triple  your money on that deal  .   You wont get a Usuck from me but an ataboy great find. Can I ask where did you find them at that price ?




Local Craigslist. I went there to buy these on our agreed price of $50 and saw the micrometer set that he had for sale as well. The pins are Meyer.


----------



## kennyv (Aug 7, 2015)

get out of town that's insane .... and I thought I did good with a $300 band  saw I got for $75 ... umm like brand new  ya better not advertise anymore perhaps  the owner may come lookin ... so if I may ask what was story behind the sale ...  that's ok good job esp on craigs list . In my area ya have folks advertising $10 wrench sets for $79 some stuff makes no sense at all .. good find


----------



## Bamban (Aug 8, 2015)

kennyv said:


> get out of town that's insane .... and I thought I did good with a $300 band  saw I got for $75 ... umm like brand new  ya better not advertise anymore perhaps  the owner may come lookin ... so if I may ask what was story behind the sale ...  that's ok good job esp on craigs list . In my area ya have folks advertising $10 wrench sets for $79 some stuff makes no sense at all .. good find



No story, just a machinist who  retired in the 90s, just been kicking back enjoying his beer and retirement, now selling the old house and his stuff and moving. I will see him again on Monday and see what else he has. The story, I found out when we met that he used to work with a shooting buddy in the same company this seller retired from.  A little company that made radar jamming chaff and other neat stuff, then they got bought out by a conglomerate.


----------



## kennyv (Aug 8, 2015)

kennyv said:


> get out of town that's insane .... and I thought I did good with a $300 band  saw I got for $75 ... umm like brand new  ya better not advertise anymore perhaps  the owner may come lookin ... so if I may ask what was story behind the sale ...  that's ok good job esp on craigs list . In my area ya have folks advertising $10 wrench sets for $79 some stuff makes no sense at all .. good find





Bamban said:


> No story, just a machinist who  retired in the 90s, just been kicking back enjoying his beer and retirement, now selling the old house and his stuff and moving. I will see him again on Monday and see what else he has. The story, I found out when we met that he used to work with a shooting buddy in the same company this seller retired from.  A little company that made radar jamming chaff and other neat stuff, then they got bought out by a conglomerate.


"Nice"  I have a feeling your gona get some more  nice stuff... and not shot esp in Texas craigs lists ...lol...   Justs kidding  take a breath before ya go ...I met a local machinist selling stuff .. same story ends up somehow we go back to folks we both new . Great way to network ..something I can use fining jobs to do .  Again Take a breath before you go...  with the quality of that stuff and know he is retired I see you getting very blessed on your next visit .


----------



## kennyv (Oct 31, 2015)

_Recent scores wheelin and dealing. _

Been spending allot of my free time on E-Bay so haven’t been working much on projects . However . Buying , fiddling , fixing, flipin and reselling has paid off . It all stared and was funded by a few

items from hardware store , lookin around what i can flip and one flea market find . ( yea in the garbage)  My new found Hobby has been paying for itself. .little by little I have acquired hardware material and tolling to work out in the garage on stuff. Well the past few weeks I had some good sales , here are a few of the items That I had acquired for FREE all from the net profits .
Ok Now its time to get back in gear n actually get one project finished that I have started .


----------



## kennyv (Nov 5, 2015)

getting there here is what I  acquired  from buy sell and  trade  in this weeks  E- bay net profit scores. ALL FREE TOOLING  Think I found a new hobby


----------



## kennyv (Nov 7, 2015)

hey thanks for the u sucks ..only got 3 so far ..lokin forward to many more lol...

Ok had to share this  last night I got home  to another package this time it was big  and somewhat heavy .. my wife said aint ya gona open it , I said "No not yet first need to guess what's in it" ..I could not rem anything I bidded on that was big.... Than I remembered Ohh Yea .. I was searching for 3/8  and 1/4 NPT pipe die when I came across  this item .... after I saw  the name " Armstrong Brothers"  and  no one  had bid  I waited till last day and put a bid .. I guess I won .. cant beat  these   vintage unused American tools .. this is stuff that Grampa had and will be good another 30-50 yrs if not abused


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 7, 2015)

Yep you've got the disseize now. there is no cure except buying more tools.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 7, 2015)

Bamban said:


> Local Craigslist. I went there to buy these on our agreed price of $50 and saw the micrometer set that he had for sale as well. The pins are Meyer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 108485




yep you earned this also.


----------



## kennyv (Nov 10, 2015)

few extras in the mail today purchased with e-bay buy and sell profits... I ordered a few drills from Enco to replace missing from Xtra drill index  so  fig id hop on the sale of 1-2-3 blocks  Ohh  not shown is a 36" length of 3/8 drill rod . never know when ya need a hunk . 
thanks for looking


----------



## dlane (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks to all for posting full size pics, thumbnails don't work.


----------



## kennyv (Nov 15, 2015)

2 more freebies to the list as  I E bayed (  traded  sold ) my General T- handles and upgraded .
I bought a set of General T handles not to long ago thinking they were same as they were years ago....  used em but 2 xs at home and  IMO they suc .
square holder  is out of shape tap does not have good  fit  . Tap wobbles..  JMHO The new tools stink . Anyways here is my upgrade sold for $30 and baught 3 Starret T- handles . all  for $50
LS Starrett 93B with handle •LS Starrett 93C no handle •LS Starrett 93C special tool. Has a welded socket > Now that's  Tap handles . The  holding tips are in great shape . Tap fits like a OJ simson Glove .. the large one has a 1/2 drive  welded socket on . Which shows this puppy can drive . I am so happy  to get these they are great quality tools.
Wonder why they cost  so much new . I guess ya get what ya pay for.

  Anyways I made a T-Handle for the one  as shown .. and found a 1/2 driver handle fit perfect on the other  and since there to my liken I decided to treat myself and buy the smaller model 93A with my Extra E bay cash .
Ohh here is a nother goodie I couldn't pass up for the price .   Set of Mitutoyo 154 901 small hole gages. Had to have it Guess how much?


----------

